# Peace on Earth



## formula1 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## thedeacon (Dec 9, 2011)

Very, Very moving. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ronpasley (Dec 17, 2011)

Peace on earth will be here soon forever, new heaven new earth Praise God


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 17, 2011)

*Amen!!**Y'all*


----------

